# Arsenal, preso Marco Reus. A Giugno sarà dei Gunners.



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Come riporta la Bild, alla fine è stata l'Arsenal a prevalere nella corsa alla stella del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus. Come raccontano lo stesso portale tedesco e vari tabloid inglesi, ad essere decisivo nella scelta del calciatore tedesco è stato il tecnico dei Gunners Arsene Wenger. Bruciata la concorrenza del Real Madrid, dove il centrocampista non avrebbe avuto il posto da titolare assicurato e sarebbe solo uno dei tanti. Costo dell'operazione 25 mln di euro, la clausola rescissoria.


----------



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sanchéz Ozil Reus. Ora voglio Cavani o Benzema lì davanti. Come al solito però si dirà che cercheremo il piazzamento in Champions e poco più.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo colpo, ma l'Arsenal se vuole tornare a vincere deve mandar via anche lo Zeman dei ricchi alias Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandissimo colpo, ma l'Arsenal se vuole tornare a vincere deve mandar via anche lo Zeman dei ricchi alias Arsene Wenger.



Secondo me centra poco. Negli anni ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, non c'è bisogno che spieghi perché. Può continuare ad essere il ''nostro Ferguson''. Il punto è che a volte lui e società hanno delle strane fisse, come l'insistere su Giroud o ripiegare su gente incomprensibile, tipo Welbeck. Ma anche puntare su cadaveri come Walcott, Arteta ecc. Tuttavia da questi colpi si vede un netto miglioramento. Il punto è che poi ci fermiamo lì. Prendiamo un solo calciatore come colpo ad effetto e poi zero mercato. Un solo acquisto e via. Così non si va da nessuna parte. Ozil, Sanchez, Reus. Tutti arrivati come colpo singolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Bild, alla fine è stata l'Arsenal a prevalere nella corsa alla stella del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus. Come raccontano lo stesso portale tedesco e vari tabloid inglesi, ad essere decisivo nella scelta del calciatore tedesco è stato il tecnico dei Gunners Arsene Wenger. Bruciata la concorrenza del Real Madrid, dove il centrocampista non avrebbe avuto il posto da titolare assicurato e sarebbe solo uno dei tanti. Costo dell'operazione 25 mln di euro, la clausola rescissoria.



25 milioni è una rapina.
Certo che il BVB tra clausole e contratti in scadenza ha perso una barca di possibili guadagni negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me centra poco. Negli anni ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, non c'è bisogno che spieghi perché. Può continuare ad essere il ''nostro Ferguson''. Il punto è che a volte lui e società hanno delle strane fisse, come l'insistere su Giroud o ripiegare su gente incomprensibile, tipo Welbeck. Ma anche puntare su cadaveri come Walcott, Arteta ecc. Tuttavia da questi colpi si vede un netto miglioramento. Il punto è che poi ci fermiamo lì. Prendiamo un solo calciatore come colpo ad effetto e poi zero mercato. Un solo acquisto e via. Così non si va da nessuna parte. Ozil, Sanchez, Reus. Tutti arrivati come colpo singolo.



Ma dai su, ha palesemente fatto il suo tempo. Sono anni che l'Arsenal spende e spande per ritrovarsi a lottare per la quarta piazza. Le colpe non possono essere sempre da cercare altrove, Wenger ha dato tanto ai gunners, ma ormai è giunto il momento di separarsi.


----------



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 25 milioni è una rapina.
> Certo che il BVB tra clausole e contratti in scadenza ha perso una barca di possibili guadagni negli ultimi tempi.



Secondo me c'è anche da considerare il fatto che molti non si sono rivelati dei grandi uomini. Goetze e Lewandowski non vedevano l'ora di scappare via, privi di gratitudine o di qualsivoglia rispetto sportivo. Spero che almeno Hummels e Gundogan si dimostrino diversi. Reus alla fin fine è stato corretto nel rifiutare il Bayern.



juventino ha scritto:


> Ma dai su, ha palesemente fatto il suo tempo. Sono anni che l'Arsenal spende e spande per ritrovarsi a lottare per la quarta piazza. Le colpe non possono essere sempre da cercare altrove, Wenger ha dato tanto ai gunners, ma ormai è giunto il momento di separarsi.



Non direi, juventino. Per me il fattore Wenger perdente è un tabu e poco più. Negli anni ci siamo sempre ritrovati davanti squadre come lo United, il Chelsea ecc che spendevano milioni su milioni. Senza contare le altre big d'Europa. Noi non eravamo così economicamente validi e facemmo partire il progetto giovani, che vige tuttora. Sulla scia abbiamo perso tanta gente che come al BVB non ha fatto altro che agire in modo malevolo e ingrato, vedi Fabregas, Van Persie, Nasri ecc. E' difficile costruire qualcosa quando devi sempre smantellare tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Bild, alla fine è stata l'Arsenal a prevalere nella corsa alla stella del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus. Come raccontano lo stesso portale tedesco e vari tabloid inglesi, ad essere decisivo nella scelta del calciatore tedesco è stato il tecnico dei Gunners Arsene Wenger. Bruciata la concorrenza del Real Madrid, dove il centrocampista non avrebbe avuto il posto da titolare assicurato e sarebbe solo uno dei tanti. Costo dell'operazione 25 mln di euro, la clausola rescissoria.



Tanto finché in panca avranno quel perdente di Wenger possono prendere pure Messi e CR7 che tanto lotteranno sempre per la zona Champions..
Io capisco anche la mentalità "inglese" di non esonerare uno al primo fiasco ma questo è scandaloso..e si atteggia pure da profeta alla Ferguson..peccato che a Sir Alex non può manco fare da segretario...


----------



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tanto finché in panca avranno quel perdente di Wenger possono prendere pure Messi e CR7 che tanto lotteranno sempre per la zona Champions..
> Io capisco anche la mentalità "inglese" di non esonerare uno al primo fiasco ma questo è scandaloso..e si atteggia pure da profeta alla Ferguson..peccato che a Sir Alex non può manco fare da segretario...



Wenger avrà i suoi difetti, ma è tutt'altro che un esaltato. Oltretutto non è questione di mentalità, ma di politica, talvolta. Come detto, ora, da un paio d'anni, si è deciso di fare solo un grande acquisto all'anno e basta, senza rinforzare la squadra in tutti i reparti o fare altri acquisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Wenger avrà i suoi difetti, ma è tutt'altro che un esaltato. Oltretutto non è questione di mentalità, ma di politica, talvolta. Come detto, ora, da un paio d'anni, si è deciso di fare solo un grande acquisto all'anno e basta, senza rinforzare la squadra in tutti i reparti o fare altri acquisti.



Bé in realtà quando la squadra è completa non è una politica errata quella di puntellarla di anno in anno con un campione, quando hai un organico forte non serve stravolgerlo sempre, meglio inserire gente che ne aumenta il tasso qualitativo..
Non volevo dire che è esaltato ma che ha un piglio arrogante, che maschera con un certo savoir faire ma che ogni tanto trasuda dai suoi atteggiamenti..
quello che mi stupisce è che i tifosi dei gunners non ne chiedano mai l'esonero..


----------



## nazdravi (3 Febbraio 2015)

.

In effetti Wenger ha fatto il suo tempo, anzi secondo me doveva andarsene già un paio di anni fa. 
Mi pare di rivedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan dopo il 2007. Dopo aver fatto un proprio ciclo un allenatore dovrebbe capire quando è il momento di salutare. Mourinho in questo è stato una volpe dopo il triplete con l'Inter. Sapeva che, rimanendo a Milano, avrebbe fatto sicuramente peggio di quell'anno quindi se n'è andato.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non direi, juventino. Per me il fattore Wenger perdente è un tabu e poco più. Negli anni ci siamo sempre ritrovati davanti squadre come lo United, il Chelsea ecc che spendevano milioni su milioni. Senza contare le altre big d'Europa. Noi non eravamo così economicamente validi e facemmo partire il progetto giovani, che vige tuttora. Sulla scia abbiamo perso tanta gente che come al BVB non ha fatto altro che agire in modo malevolo e ingrato, vedi Fabregas, Van Persie, Nasri ecc. E' difficile costruire qualcosa quando devi sempre smantellare tutto.



Di quelli citati da te solo Nasri si è dimostrato un incredibile ingrato, ma V. Persie e Cesc non sono andati via per ingratitudine, ma semplicemente perché all'Arsenal non ci stava un progetto vincente. Io dico solo una cosa: quest'estate probabilmente ci sarà Guardiola libero. Se l'Arsenal mira davvero a diventare grande non se lo deve far scappare.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Bild, alla fine è stata l'Arsenal a prevalere nella corsa alla stella del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus. Come raccontano lo stesso portale tedesco e vari tabloid inglesi, ad essere decisivo nella scelta del calciatore tedesco è stato il tecnico dei Gunners Arsene Wenger. Bruciata la concorrenza del Real Madrid, dove il centrocampista non avrebbe avuto il posto da titolare assicurato e sarebbe solo uno dei tanti. Costo dell'operazione 25 mln di euro, la clausola rescissoria.



25 milioni??????????????????????????????????????????????????
Quanto abbiamo pagato quel cesso a pedali di Balotelli praticamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: quest'estate probabilmente ci sarà Guardiola libero. Se l'Arsenal mira davvero a diventare grande non se lo deve far scappare.



Non succederà mai perché wenger non ha la dignità per dimettersi e l'Arsenal non lo caccierà mai per una forma di gratitudine/rispetto..intanto il Chelsea di Mou sta 11 punti sopra...


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2015)

Grande acquisto, ma se continueranno a giocare coi pupazzi in difesa non vinceranno mai nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

il mio pupillo a fifa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto, ma se continueranno a giocare coi pupazzi in difesa non vinceranno mai nulla.


.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Bild, alla fine è stata l'Arsenal a prevalere nella corsa alla stella del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus. Come raccontano lo stesso portale tedesco e vari tabloid inglesi, ad essere decisivo nella scelta del calciatore tedesco è stato il tecnico dei Gunners Arsene Wenger. Bruciata la concorrenza del Real Madrid, dove il centrocampista non avrebbe avuto il posto da titolare assicurato e sarebbe solo uno dei tanti. Costo dell'operazione 25 mln di euro, la clausola rescissoria.



25 milioni è una rapina a mano armata, al BVB sono dei folli


----------



## rossovero (3 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 25 milioni è una rapina a mano armata, al BVB sono dei folli



Anche per me, ma boh, quest'anno si è gia fatto male due volte, sembra un po' sfortunato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2015)

Inoltre, secondo me, si creano problemi tattici non indifferenti col suo arrivo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto, ma se continueranno a giocare coi pupazzi in difesa non vinceranno mai nulla.



Vanno in giro con ****esaccher...


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inoltre, secondo me, si creano problemi tattici non indifferenti col suo arrivo.



Ci pensa Santi a sistemarli


----------



## pennyhill (3 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto, ma se continueranno a giocare coi pupazzi in difesa non vinceranno mai nulla.



È arrivato Paulista per 20 milioni.  E Bellerin è buono.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È arrivato Paulista per 20 milioni.  E Bellerin è buono.



Quello del Villareal? Lo conosco meno di 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci pensa Santi a sistemarli


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inoltre, secondo me, si creano problemi tattici non indifferenti col suo arrivo.



Ramsey - Wilshere
Sanchéz - Ozil - Reus
Giroud

Dove lo vedi il problema tattico? Sanchéz nasce come ala destra. Reus come esterno sinistro di centrocampo. Ozil è un trequartista vecchia maniera, alla Deco. Dietro, poi, abbiamo calciatori in grado sia di impostare che di difendere e fare la doppia fase. L'unico problema che vedo io è una punta non all'altezza, punto nevralgico dell'Arsenal. In difesa ci stiamo accontentando di Paulista, ma arrivassero pure Hummels e Cavani sarebbe il salto definitivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ramsey - Wilshere
> Sanchéz - Ozil - Reus
> Giroud
> 
> Dove lo vedi il problema tattico? Sanchéz nasce come ala destra. Reus come esterno sinistro di centrocampo. Ozil è un trequartista vecchia maniera, alla Deco. Dietro, poi, abbiamo calciatori in grado sia di impostare che di difendere e fare la doppia fase. L'unico problema che vedo io è una punta non all'altezza, punto nevralgico dell'Arsenal. In difesa ci stiamo accontentando di Paulista, ma arrivassero pure Hummels e Cavani sarebbe il salto definitivo.


Ovviamente questo sarebbe lo schieramento più adeguato ma secondo me Sanchez dovrebbe giocare da seconda punta, quello è il suo ruolo naturale, vicino ad un bomber.


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente questo sarebbe lo schieramento più adeguato ma secondo me Sanchez dovrebbe giocare da seconda punta, quello è il suo ruolo naturale, vicino ad un bomber.



Beh ma sai meglio di me che alla fine nell'era moderna i moduli sono soltanto numeri. Sanchez se vuole può giocare da seconda punta. Perché Ozil e Reus sono molto più difensivi di lui. Lui è il più offensivo del trio, si inserisce di continuo, per questo come ala va benissimo a tagliare dentro e a saltare l'uomo. Reus non è affatto un esterno d'attacco, ma un centrocampista che agisce proprio a centrocampo e che spesso va ad accentrarsi. Il suo connazionale, invece, è particolarmente lento e non avanza più di tanto. Per me si compensano benissimo. L'unico inconveniente sarebbe Giroud/Welbeck.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Beh ma sai meglio di me che alla fine nell'era moderna i moduli sono soltanto numeri. Sanchez se vuole può giocare da seconda punta. Perché Ozil e Reus sono molto più difensivi di lui. Lui è il più offensivo del trio, si inserisce di continuo, per questo come ala va benissimo a tagliare dentro e a saltare l'uomo. Reus non è affatto un esterno d'attacco, ma un centrocampista che agisce proprio a centrocampo e che spesso va ad accentrarsi. Il suo connazionale, invece, è particolarmente lento e non avanza più di tanto. Per me si compensano benissimo. L'unico inconveniente sarebbe Giroud/Welbeck.


Certamente non è uno scandalo vedere Sanchez là, ci mancherebbe, però per lui vedrei bene un 4-4-2. 
Guarda, vista la difesa Giroud può anche andare bene, la priorità è sistemare i quattro dietro e non so come sia sto Paulista, ci vorrebbe certamente Hummels, diciamo che il tedesco è molto più necessario di un Benzema o di un Cavani davanti.


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente non è uno scandalo vedere Sanchez là, ci mancherebbe, però per lui vedrei bene un 4-4-2.
> Guarda, vista la difesa Giroud può anche andare bene, la priorità è sistemare i quattro dietro e non so come sia sto Paulista, ci vorrebbe certamente Hummels, diciamo che il tedesco è molto più necessario di un Benzema o di un Cavani davanti.



Non saprei. Hummels è un grandissimo difensore, ma avanza molto ed è molto più dedito alla visione, al lancio, alla manovra. Io vorrei un difensore vecchio stile, un Puyol/Hierro/Nesta se capisci che intendo. Uno che mi dia sicurezze lì dietro. Ma non vedo gente preparata. Forse c'era solo Benatia in giro, o Godin, ma non rientrano nella nostra sfera. Sui terzini mi sento sicuro, anche qui non esaltanti ma buoni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non saprei. Hummels è un grandissimo difensore, ma avanza molto ed è molto più dedito alla visione, al lancio, alla manovra. Io vorrei un difensore vecchio stile, un Puyol/Hierro/Nesta se capisci che intendo. Uno che mi dia sicurezze lì dietro. Ma non vedo gente preparata. Forse c'era solo Benatia in giro, o Godin, ma non rientrano nella nostra sfera. Sui terzini mi sento sicuro, anche qui non esaltanti ma buoni.


New school o old school, certamente il salto di qualità sarebbe notevole rispetto a Mertesacker


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2015)

cosi basta una prima punta di livello ed un grande centrale di difesa, cerco che il trio "Ozil, Sanchez, Reus" fà paura probabilmente a parte real madrid o barca nessusa squadra ha tre mezzepunte (trequartisti) cosi.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ramsey - Wilshere
> Sanchéz - Ozil - Reus
> Giroud
> 
> Dove lo vedi il problema tattico? Sanchéz nasce come ala destra. Reus come esterno sinistro di centrocampo. Ozil è un trequartista vecchia maniera, alla Deco. Dietro, poi, abbiamo calciatori in grado sia di impostare che di difendere e fare la doppia fase. L'unico problema che vedo io è una punta non all'altezza, punto nevralgico dell'Arsenal. In difesa ci stiamo accontentando di Paulista, ma arrivassero pure Hummels e Cavani sarebbe il salto definitivo.



Con Wilshere davanti alla difesa, che fa schifo già di suo, prendi 4 gol a partita IMHO


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Wilshere davanti alla difesa, che fa schifo già di suo, prendi 4 gol a partita IMHO



Anche secondo me Wilshere e Ramsey insieme è un pò azzardato. Ci vorrebbe un super mastino (non De Jong altrimenti il caro [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] si incassia).

Per me Giroud è buono comunque, non ci sarebbe manco bisogno di una punta. Piuttosto un portiere vero.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me Wilshere e Ramsey insieme è un pò azzardato. Ci vorrebbe un super mastino (non De Jong altrimenti il caro @Renegade si incassia).
> 
> Per me Giroud è buono comunque, non ci sarebbe manco bisogno di una punta. Piuttosto un portiere vero.



Portiere, terzino sinistro, centrale e centrocampista davanti alla difesa, uno alla Matic per esempio..quando l'Arsenal avrà preso almeno 3 giocatori di un certo livello allora potrà pensare di tornare a vincere qualcosa di importante.

Giroud non si tocca


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2015)

Lo volevano tutte le squadre del mondo e lui va all'Arsenal? Mah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Portiere, terzino sinistro, centrale e centrocampista davanti alla difesa, uno alla Matic per esempio..quando l'Arsenal avrà preso almeno 3 giocatori di un certo livello allora potrà pensare di tornare a vincere qualcosa di importante.
> 
> Giroud non si tocca


Hai ragione che prima di Oliviero ci sono altre priorità, cioè quelle che hai citato, in caso contrario anche il francesino se ne sarebbe potuto andare sulla luna


----------



## raducioiu (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mi spiace sia finito in una squadra che non vince mai nulla.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Che spreco.


----------



## Heaven (10 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi Reus ha prolungato il contratto col B.Dortmund fino al 2019.

A meno che non siano scemi credo che ci abbiano messo una clausola almeno da 60mln


----------



## pennyhill (10 Febbraio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Oggi Reus ha prolungato il contratto col B.Dortmund fino al 2019.
> 
> A meno che non siano scemi credo che ci abbiano messo una clausola almeno da 60mln



No, questa volta semplicemente non hanno messo la clausola di rescissione.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, questa volta semplicemente non hanno messo la clausola di rescissione.



In compenso ci hanno messo un bell'ingaggio da 10 milioni annui  

Alla fine ci guadagnano entrambi: il club, che se lo vende lo fa a una cifra cospicua; e lui, che in ogni caso prende 10 cucuzze l'anno e se si trasferisce, avrà pure un aumento su quella cifra.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Oggi Reus ha prolungato il contratto col B.Dortmund fino al 2019.
> 
> A meno che non siano scemi credo che ci abbiano messo una clausola almeno da 60mln





pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, questa volta semplicemente non hanno messo la clausola di rescissione.



Un'ottima mossa per il suo futuro quindi.


----------



## Nicco (11 Febbraio 2015)

Zeus bandiera vera del Dortmund...ah no.


----------



## Renegade (12 Febbraio 2015)

Non capisco perché, visto che era tutto chiuso. Ma sono più felice che averlo acquistato. Quando un calciatore non fa teatrini e si dimostra fedele alla squadra che l'ha reso grande, è un esempio per tutti. Ho ancora il dente avvelenato per il teatrino di Kakà, che nel gennaio 2009 mostrò la maglia del Milan ecc. quando invece era già d'accordo col Real. Le prese in giro ai tifosi sono quanto di più schifoso possa esistere. Perciò Reus mi ha dato un contentino non da poco in ogni caso.

Ora resta da capire questo: l'ha fatto per fedeltà e perché crede di risorgere assieme al Dortmund, oppure l'ha fatto come ultimo favore al Borussia, in modo da evitare i 25 mln e da dare più libertà a quest'ultimo nella sua cessione a Giugno, con cifre alte?


----------



## Milo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Una cosa è certa, l'Arsenal non ha già chiuso.


----------



## davoreb (12 Febbraio 2015)

per me lo vendono a fine anno ad un cifra superiore ai 50


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> per me lo vendono a fine anno ad un cifra superiore ai 50



Nessuno sano di mente, a parte forse gli arabi, spenderebbe una cifra del genere per un giocatore così fragile fisicamente.


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2015)

sarà il primo colpo di Ariedo


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> per me lo vendono a fine anno ad un cifra superiore ai 50



tipo bale.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2015)

ma me lo sono inventato o ha rinnovato ? mi pare di aver sentito qualcosa su sky..


----------



## numero 3 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ha rinnovato..fino al 2019....Bvb fino a 30 anni..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma me lo sono inventato o ha rinnovato ? mi pare di aver sentito qualcosa su sky..



Sisi ha rinnovato 

http://www.milanworld.net/reus-rinnova-con-il-bvb-e-ufficiale-vt25592.html


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2015)

Il rinnovo è stato un favore reciproco, lui prenderà più soldi, il BvB ha potuto togliere la ridicola clausola di 25 mln.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Febbraio 2015)

lol ottimo articolo


----------

